# Bulova Super Seville - Opinions?



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello All,

Im thinking of adding something a bit more dressy to my collection; something smaller sized, something that would look good in a dark lizard or croc strap, something possibly with a bit of colour on the dial and decoration around the bezel...? I do like my existing Tudor Date, but the silver hands in the champagne dial and their lack of clarity does bug me a bit. My first thoughts were to do another home-build to replicate a DateJust or Prince Date like this



I particularly like this shade of blue/grey on the dial, fluted bezel and the fact that it has the waterproofing (just in case!) and will probably dress down a bit on a nice suede leather strap if needed?

And then in my searching I came across this...



Other options are available (my favourite combination is the steel case, gold fluted bezel and blue dial) and the size at 36mm would be just right. I think quartz versions are available, but I'd prefer the auto. I think. The added day complication is an added bonus too.

Now, I've seen plenty of Bulova models represented here, but I've not seen this particular model, nor have I ever owned one from the brand. So, opinions on the brand in general and, if anyone has owned this model, thoughts on this in particular.

Many thanks,

J


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

had this for quite a few years and has never been a problem


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Nothing wrong with Bulova, but that model is just too close a homage to the Rolex Day Date. I'd either feel I was wearing a fraud, or it would build too much desire for the Rolex!

And I already have that desire! 18k yellow gold case, white dial, stick indices and English day wheel please!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Or



If you like the day complication.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve had this for a few years now & really like it...

*BULOVA SUPER SAVILLE, ETA 2834-2 25 Jewels 1984.*


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

RWP said:


> Or
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the day complication.


 What's the size on that one please?

J


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

JimboJames1972 said:


> What's the size on that one please?
> 
> J


 About 41 mm. Deployant clasp, wears small. :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> Nothing wrong with Bulova, but that model is just too close a homage to the Rolex Day Date. I'd either feel I was wearing a fraud, or it would build too much desire for the Rolex!


 this sums it up clearly and concisely for me. Nothing more to say.


----------



## vwfan (Jan 30, 2017)

Like the watch, not sure about the cyclops though


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

RWP said:


> About 41 mm. Deployant clasp, wears small. :thumbsup:


 That's a shame. 40mm is really the maximum that my manky, skinny wrist can support and I was really hoping to get around 34-36mm for a dressy style.

No matter 

J


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

JimboJames1972 said:


> That's a shame. 40mm is really the maximum that my manky, skinny wrist can support and I was really hoping to get around 34-36mm for a dressy style.
> 
> No matter
> 
> J


 It does wear small with curved lugs......go into EJ and try one on. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

RWP said:


> It does wear small with curved lugs......go into EJ and try one on. :thumbsup:


 Good call. I'm at a loose end tomorrow so I might go take a look ;-'

J


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

So is it Seville or is it Saville 'cos if it's the latter then no ....


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

The end links look a bit Jimmy to me, "Now then, now then" :laugh:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

I cant miss and opp to post a shot of a good looking guy on this thread










Jimmy Jimmy
Jimmy Jimmy, oh
Jimmy Jimmy
Poor little Jimmy wouldn't let go


----------



## Skywalker87 (Jan 2, 2018)

Bulova Super Seville is probably the best copy of a Rolex dj. It's superb quality and you can still get these brand new online

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

Now talking of BULOVA while browsing the watches today i noticed the £1,850 price tags on the 3 mesh bracelet watches must admit the sliver dial one at the front looked the nuts now for that kind of money they must be something special although at that price it's in the pre-owned Omega seamaster or vintage Rolex category in my thoughts but hell yes the sliver dial one did it for me


----------

